# News & Current Events > Individual Rights Violations: Case Studies >  Cop's pulling you over into your driveway

## cpike

Just woke up from a dream and thought about this. Once you are on your property could you ask to have him present a warrant or leave the property, and thus essentially clearing yourself, of anything you may have done?

I know this happened to my brother once, it was innocent, they wanted to tell him a light was out, but just curious what you people would recommend.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Just woke up from a dream and thought about this. Once you are on your property could you ask to have him present a warrant or leave the property, and thus essentially clearing yourself, of anything you may have done?
> 
> I know this happened to my brother once, it was innocent, they wanted to tell him a light was out, but just curious what you people would recommend.



I think if you are on the public roadway and the cop is pulling you over and THEN you get onto your property he can still ask because you committed the "crime" in public...

Whereas if you are just on your property and he comes up to you out of the blue... then I see that differently.. 

Of course Im not an expert on this...

----------


## MikeStanart

I think as long as they saw you driving from a public road onto your property they already have probable cause to pull you over even on your property.  

I could be wrong.

----------


## cpike

Yeah this feels like a gray area for me. I think I could understand it as ok if he lights the flashers while your on the road, but my personal feeling is if he just pulls in behind you that's not.

----------


## torchbearer

If the officer witnesses a crime, he can come onto the property without warrant.
if he sees a crime being committed, he doesn't have to get a warrant.

If he pulls you over and he sees marijuana on your dash he can arrest you and search the car because he has probable cause.

----------


## Reason

i've been pulled over while in my own driveway which even has a small private road leading to the drive way.

Apparently the officer started following me about a 1/4 mile back on the public road because "I almost took his right of way" when I pulled out in front of him while making a right turn at a signal...

The driveway has a "U" shape and you can pull in two ways or drive all the way through, I pulled in one way and he pulled in the other way blocking the other side. He turned on his lights and shined his bright ass spotlight into my face and told me not to move...

Came up, asked me for license etc, the second he told me "I almost took his right of way" I knew this guy was retarded because he just admitted he had no reason to pull me over. So I repeatedly stated exactly what he said back to him several times. "So you initiated this traffic stop because I ALMOST did something?" 

He left pretty quick with no ticket or anything. This was all long before I became involved in politics and became educated on my rights etc...

If it happened today I would point out to the officer that he did not turn his lights/siren on until after he was on my private property and let him think about that if he was going to try and write me up for anything.

----------


## Reason

also, I have talked with a cop before on how it works if you're in a privately owned parking lot in regard to needing to follow the small stop signs etc...

I was told that a cop can write you up for wreckless driving if he thinks you running a privately posted stop sign was indeed "wreckless" but it wouldn't be a normal "running a stop sign" ticket. He said that the owner of the property does not have to be involved in any way and that they don't have to want to "press charges" or anything.

----------


## brandon

If a cop sees you commit a crime in public they can follow you onto your property or even into your home if they need too. 

If you were on your property to begin with then the definition of crime changes. There is no such thing as a traffic violation on your own property. You can speed, have headlights out, not wear a seatbelt, etc and it's legal if youre on your own property (In most areas).

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> also, I have talked with a cop before on how it works if you're in a privately owned parking lot in regard to needing to follow the small stop signs etc...
> 
> I was told that a cop can write you up for wreckless driving if he thinks you running a privately posted stop sign was indeed "wreckless" but it wouldn't be a normal "running a stop sign" ticket. He said that the owner of the property does not have to be involved in any way and that they don't have to want to "press charges" or anything.


those little fake stop signs are for Go-Karts!!

hahah

----------


## cpike

Thanks for the insight people, just a curious thought I had this morning, and thought I would get your guys' point-of-view, as I'm not too knowledgeable on my rights in this regard. 

It's not that I really have anything to worry about, I don't ever do anything illegal, don't even speed, maybe 5 over, only ever had one ticket for 7 over once. I did ridiculously get pulled over for not hugging the center line, I always cheat to the right if there's no cars on the shoulder, so I can evade an idiot swerving for some reason.

----------


## Juan McCain

Does not matter if you were committing any crime,
it happened to me about 3 years ago . . .

I already had turned into a private drive, and then the squad car came behind the drive,
and when I asked them, the police just lie and say I wasn't wearing a seat belt.

If they want to search you or your vehicle - they will.

I get too angry even thinking about it.

----------

